# Digital Voice recorders



## fredtgreco (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with these?

I am looking at them for recording lectures in class, as well as using them in the pulpit.

I like the Olympus models, but am not sure how high end I need to go. I have looked at the DS-330, the DM-10 and DM-1.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2004)

Fred,
I wish I could give you some advice but I have never used these devices. I just wanted to tell you that there are several refurbished models at great savings on Overstock.com.

Happy hunting brother.


----------



## SteelYankee (Nov 30, 2004)

Last year I purchased an MP3 player/recorder. Made by ARCHOS. It has 40 MB hard drive and even has video screen on it. It has LINE-IN ports and a small microphone built in.

I took it with me to D.Min classes at Gordon-Conwell and recorded lectures by Haddon Robinson and Duane Litfin for two weeks. Performed perfectly and audio sounds great, even though I only used the microphone. 

As part of my DMin project for the first year, I had to record some sermons with it. I placed it on the pulpit in my church and it picked up every word, including when I roamed a little. However, due to acoustics, it sounds like I'm in a cave. 

I should have hooked it up to the church's sound board. 

I bought mine from an electronics store in NY (online). Best Buy carries them.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 30, 2004)

I own the Ds-330 by Olympus. It is, I must say, an excellent device. simple to use and well wortht he price. I would council you to buy a professional mic for it. It works best with that.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 30, 2004)

Matt - what kind of professional mic? Does it tether you to the recorder or does it operate via remote?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd like to know that also. The thing is that I am considering the DS-330 and the higher end DM-10, also an Olympus product.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 30, 2004)

I bought a $20 Radio Shack Version of a lapel mic. It takes a battery itself. It connect directly into the recorder.


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 25, 2004)

I was searching for a unit simply to be able to download to my Comp hard drive so I chose Olympus W-10. It also has a digital camera but the quality is poor. Certainly not the high-end unit you are looking into. Mine was $100


----------

